# Can't upgrade AVG Anti Virus



## ripsboy (Jan 22, 2007)

My PC shut down yesterday for no apparent reason. When booting back up some changes had taken place like...several icons were missing from the desk top and the volume icon was missing from the task bar.

I deleted all temp int files, cookies, history...ran disk clean , PC Doctor and a registry cleaner. 
I also did a "Restore" to a former date.

In the process I noticed that my AVG Anti Virus 7.1 had expired. 

I immediately downloaded the new AVG 7.5 However, when re booting I received this message "Could not initialize AVG Anti Virus. Kernel interface application cannot run." In other words, AVG 7.5 will not run.

I went to add/remove programs and tried to uninstall the old version and received this message..."Installation failed. Intialization of language file "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Free" failed.

*I can't uninstall the old version nor impliment the new version.* 
My question is: Can I safely install a different Anti Virus Program without AVG causing a problem....or....Can someone instruct me how to fix the probem with AVG

Thank you very much..

ripsboy


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

What firewall do you have installed?


----------



## ripsboy (Jan 22, 2007)

I have Zone Alarm...but I disabled it when downloading the New AVG 7.5.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Try and scan with Lavasoft adware and also spybot search and destroy and see if there is any problems.

*Spybot*
Click here to:
Home page
Download

*Adware*
Homepage
Download

And also check your 'host' file
Do do that go to *C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc*
Then right and click on "Hosts" and choose 'open in notepad'

A clean host files should look like this:

# Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost


*If yours does not look like this post it in with what it looks like*


----------

